# CFLAGS for Celeron 530 (not M?) [solved]

## overkll

As an AMD zealot, I'm unfamiliar with Intel processor family code names ie prescott, nacona, etc.  I'm doing an install on an Acer Aspire 5315 which is a PCI Express system with an Intel Celeron.  I'd like to know which CFLAGS to use with this lappy, but alas, the Gentoo Wiki CFLAGS guide didn't have a match for this processor.

prompt # cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 22

model name   : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          530  @ 1.73GHz

stepping   : 1

cpu MHz      : 1729.134

cache size   : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe lm constant_tsc up pni monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 3461.34
```

I don't intend to use any crazy CFLAGS, just the basic "-march=xxxxx -02 pipe" should do.  It would be nice if there was a match that contains all the cpu flags (sse3 for example).

Anyone know which "-march=" to use for this puppy?Last edited by overkll on Sun Dec 23, 2007 12:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## overkll

I overlooked a couple of notes on the wiki page:

 *Quote:*   

> Note: You can verify the chip is a Prescott by looking for pni in the flags section of /proc/cpuinfo. This indicates support for SSE3.

 

AND

 *Quote:*   

> The newer (eg. 420) Celeron-M processors are Core Solo based, not Pentium-M based. If your processor's family and model are 6 and 14, then you should use the -march=prescott option.

 

Well, pni is there and cpuinfo shows family 6 and model 22.

I'm guessing "-march=prescott" is the way to go.  Can anyone confirm?

----------

## overkll

One more question:

How can I tell if Hyperthreading is supported on this cpu?

----------

## nobspangle

 *wikipedia wrote:*   

> The new Celeron M 520 is a single-core 65 nm CPU based on the Merom Core 2 CPU. It has half of the L2 cache (1 MiB) of the low end Core 2 Duo (2 MiB cache) and lacks both SpeedStep and Virtualization Technology. It also features Intel 64 technology and XD-bit support with 533 MHz FSB. January 4, 2008 marks a discontinuation of Merom-1024 CPUs.[31]

 

That suggest to me that you could use nacona for march. None of the core processors have HT I would assume the same to be true of the 520.

----------

## overkll

Damn, just started an emerge -e system with -march=prescott

Isn't nacona for 64bit?  I guess nacona could be used with a i686 chost, just like using k8 and a i686 chost.

What do you think?

----------

## overkll

I'll just stick with prescott for now.

----------

